
On Products That You Never Use - abhishekdesai
https://medium.com/code-to-craft/on-products-that-you-never-use-987fc3d4ee0a
======
linopolus
Another one who cares only about himself and developers, not users.

As a developer, I can understand he wants as many users as possible, so
creating an addiction-like shitload of motivation and triggers seems
reasonable.

As a user, I'm perfectly happy with apps like Dropbox, which do their job when
I need them, but don't bug me when I'm not. I'd rather have an app I rarely
use over an app which bugs me all the time or tries to steal my leisure..

